# RCD 510 Pinout Diagram



## macming (May 14, 2015)

I found a RCD 510 pin out diagram, but I'm not sure which speaker is which. Since my car has 10 speakers and the RCD only has 8 outputs or 4 channels, I'm assuming there is a crossover in the door to drive all three speakers up front. 



> 2. Multi-pin connector 1, 8-pin, for loudspeaker outputs
> 
> volkswagen_rcd_510_main_N91-100161 – Rear right loudspeaker, positive
> 2 – Front right loudspeaker, positive
> ...


http://www.my-gti.com/1313/volkswagen-rcd-510-pin-assignments


----------



## MkV_Zach (Oct 10, 2014)

So I've been searching and I'm not sure if I've found the answer or not. Then I saw your thread and thought you may be a good person to ask. I bought an RCD510, but only the unit. I have no cables with it. I have a 2009 Jetta, so I would be swapping the unit from the car to the RCD510. Can you tell me all the cables I will need to hook this up correctly? and where a good place would be to buy them from? Hope you can help because this has been bugging me.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Zach see my reply in your other thread. 

macming, if your car has 10 speakers it has a factory amp. The harness behind the radio runs down to the amp under the driver's seat and either the amp has internal crossovers, or there may be one xo in each door to break up the audio for the various speakers, I'm honestly not sure.


----------



## macming (May 14, 2015)

MkV_Zach said:


> So I've been searching and I'm not sure if I've found the answer or not. Then I saw your thread and thought you may be a good person to ask. I bought an RCD510, but only the unit. I have no cables with it. I have a 2009 Jetta, so I would be swapping the unit from the car to the RCD510. Can you tell me all the cables I will need to hook this up correctly? and where a good place would be to buy them from? Hope you can help because this has been bugging me.


I would help you if I knew the answer, but I'm trying to figure out the wiring diagram myself


----------



## macming (May 14, 2015)

ZPrime said:


> Zach see my reply in your other thread.
> 
> macming, if your car has 10 speakers it has a factory amp. The harness behind the radio runs down to the amp under the driver's seat and either the amp has internal crossovers, or there may be one xo in each door to break up the audio for the various speakers, I'm honestly not sure.


Thanks for the reply. I took both front seats out and I didn't see anything under the driver seat. I did find a BT module under the passenger seat, but that's far from an amp  

I'm going to have a shop to install my speakers, amp and DSP, so I'm sure the pros can figure it out.


----------

